# Some nice new Heat Wallpapers...



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I like this one a lot by West Coast Remix


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
These wallpapers are fire!
*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I like the "Dwyane Wade Zone - Do not enter" wallpaper most! It's amazing!! thx to the west coast remix


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

aaaaand the shaq one is my wallpaper!


----------

